# Dark Angels chapter upgrade frame up for advance order



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

just noticed this on the games-workshop site and well found it odd, and its sort of news so i thought id post it.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Must be a re-release as just a upgrade kit, not a complete set like they used to be?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure thats been out before already... possibly a reissue.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

It used to be 12 quid, and now it's only 8 - result. Buying 2 of these will work out a lot cheaper than buying one box of DA Veterans for 15 notes...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thats what im thinking aswell,


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

a price DROP!?

*looks out of window to see the sky full of pigs with batwings*


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Nothing to do with the ChapterHouse notice is it?

*Look, we really do support conversions*

Whatever, nice parts if you're a DA player.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its the dark angels veteran set without the tactical weapons sprue and bases


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

It's half the old upgrade kit. They do the same thing they did with guardsmen. Half the stuff for over half the price.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Master WootWoot said:


> It's half the old upgrade kit. They do the same thing they did with guardsmen. Half the stuff for over half the price.


nope, its the entire upgrade sprue, exactly the same as the one in the veteran set without the tactical weapons sprue and bases


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> It used to be 12 quid, and now it's only 8...


_*waits for *Stella* to find a way to complain about this too*_


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

He'll find a way, he always does.

I admire it. :biggrin:


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

No one will be quite so happy when they pull the Dark Angels Veterans box from the webstore tomorrow - then every one will be complaining that they now have to pay £8 for the upgrade sprue + £15 for a separate tactical combat squad


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it does like look another GW marketing ploy, it looks cheap initially till you realise you have to spend more to get a full squad, so in the end it costs more then when it had everything in,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> _*waits for *Stella* to find a way to complain about this too*_


Ok, no one tells Stella about this thread, k?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems they finally noticed how too much of a good deal the previous release of the "Upgrade set" was, which had 2 of the frames for £12.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ok, no one tells Stella about this thread, k?


I won't if you don't


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> its the dark angels veteran set without the tactical weapons sprue and bases


And most DA players [and by most, I mean me!] already have enough extra marine bits / bases kicking about for that not to be a problem...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

And what about terminator bitz?

Yep, thanks a lot GW. Couldn't leave well enough alone, could you?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I swear it was the complete veterans set that was £12 at some point... 

I don't think this has ever been produced as a single thing. You're paying £8 for an upgrade sprue... Then £22 for a Tactical Squad


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I swear it was the complete veterans set that was £12 at some point...
> 
> I don't think this has ever been produced as a single thing. You're paying £8 for an upgrade sprue... Then £22 for a Tactical Squad


I've gone through quite a few of these sprues [see my plog!], and aside from the Termie bits, which I see as an added bonus, you can build 5 complete robed Dark Angels, with bolters, from the sprue. There's backpacks, shoulder pads, even combat shield/power weapon options. Not too shabby for eight notes...


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah this isn't really a great new deal. Here in Canada it used to be $30 for 2 upgrade sprues. Now it's $16 for one. Stella really will have something to complain about!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> I've gone through quite a few of these sprues [see my plog!], and aside from the Termie bits, which I see as an added bonus, you can build 5 complete robed Dark Angels, with bolters, from the sprue. There's backpacks, shoulder pads, even combat shield/power weapon options. Not too shabby for eight notes...


I guess so, but you've still got to buy the actual marines to put them on , since this is only the one sprue. I guess it's better if you want to make a squad of 10 veterans.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I guess so, but you've still got to buy the actual marines to put them on


er, only if you forget about the five marines you get on the sprue itself


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I swear it was the complete veterans set that was £12 at some point...
> 
> I don't think this has ever been produced as a single thing. You're paying £8 for an upgrade sprue... Then £22 for a Tactical Squad


No big problem. You get a whole tactical squad, and with the bitz, you arm the bodies from the DA frame. All you need is bases. Buy the round bases pack from GW, and you will have some square bases left that is ideal for other projects.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

i have just checked the sprues that i have of the dark angels veteran squad against those bits on the upgrade sprue and i can see no difference so it looks to me they are selling the £15 veteran squad for £8.
In the description on the webpage it says there are 81 components to the kit, i have counted the pieces in the picture and there is 74 approx, so the missing 7 may well be the 4th and 5th set of legs to make this into a 5man squad
I have just ordered 5 sets, probably will sit in a tub somewhere for the next few years, but for £8 i might just have more robed alpha legion

Will post with an update of the actual contents when they turn up


----------



## Gorblet (Dec 30, 2010)

new frame
old frame
judging just from the images there's no difference


----------



## huscarle (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you you used to get 2 sprues for the old price £12 which was a good deal compared to what you get in a vets pack. They have finally twigged at GW and now you only get 1 sprue for £8.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

my 5 sets turned up today, other than bases its the exact same contents as the veterans box, but for £8 instead of £15
so thats 10 complete marines for £16 (minus bases) how long before GW realise and change the price?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Mortigar said:


> my 5 sets turned up today, other than bases its the exact same contents as the veterans box, but for £8 instead of £15
> so thats 10 complete marines for £16 (minus bases) how long before GW realise and change the price?


They already did. It used to be £12 for TWO "upgrade" frames.

How many times do people have to say that? :laugh:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well it looks like its not just the dark angels upgrade frame there re-releasing but a few other minis as well 

bjorn the fell-handed
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1070016a

ultarmarines honour guard
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1070014a

marneus calgar lord of macragge
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1070013a

njal stormcaller (classic)
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1070015a

ultramarines chapter champion 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1090004a


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

yanlou said:


> well it looks like its not just the dark angels upgrade frame there re-releasing but a few other minis as well
> 
> bjorn the fell-handed
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1070016a
> ...


*coughs*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78922


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah well nevermind, lol, i suppose i big ninja'd will do lol


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well at least its confirmed 100% now, eh? 

I could of sworn they also showed the honour guard standard bearer coming out too...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ok, no one tells Stella about this thread, k?


You have a deal.


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

If GW is doing a price drop, it can only mean one thing; they are trying to sell the last of their old Dark Angels kits before the new wave comes in maybe four months?


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

So I could blackmail you guys with telling Stella? :smoke:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Deathly Angel said:


> If GW is doing a price drop, it can only mean one thing; they are trying to sell the last of their old Dark Angels kits before the new wave comes in maybe four months?


compared to many kits, the DA kit is fairly new and pretty good so why would they replace it? 
they could do a lot worse than replace the vanilla marine sprue with something a bit more exciting before they start messing with this one.


----------

